# Ordering from HobbyLinc



## Steeltown (Jan 13, 2013)

hello
was wondering if anyone has ordered stuff from HobbyLinc on the web ?

I over the weekend ordered $15.00 of product this including s/c an customs,
an just found out they are charging me approx. $52.00 to have it shipped.

an ofcourse no phone# for me to call just e-mail . an there is not that much difference in our dollar right now . just seems very high for a slow rate of delivery an for a small package.

Paul H.
Omemee,On


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

wow that sounds unreal! I just ordered from train world and they do the same--they dont tell you the shipping I ordered 28 dollars worth of stuff and it came to 42.. which isnt much better


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

i always ask the shipping, If they can't tell me I don't buy. Don


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW! 
IMO, they are one of the better on-line retailers. I've ordered from them 3-4 times, and the shipping is quite reasonable, considering it arrives in 3-5 days, tops.
That must be for _express _shipping to Canada.
My suggestion is to go to their page, scroll to the bottom, click "Contact Hobbylinc" under Customer Service.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

What did you order? I realize shipping to Canada adds to the expense but $52 in shipping?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Nevada wheel said:


> wow that sounds unreal! I just ordered from train world and they do the same--they dont tell you the shipping I ordered 28 dollars worth of stuff and it came to 42.. which isnt much better


42 total? 14 for shipping? Or 42 shipping on top of the 28? 

btw Hobbylink has a 30 minimum purchase on international shipping.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you trying to get?
I ship to Canada all the time and don't charge anywhere near that!


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I ordered a pre made tunnel from them and paid less in shipping.

Now sometimes I have noticed with different sites that one large item has high.shipping even if is cheap. just has a huge box is all. That is when you try to order all the couplers and wheels you ever need for no additional shipping


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

no it was 28 for the stuff-- 42 total


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Steeltown,
PLEASE, no disrespect intended in any way, any form......but, shipping costs between the U.S. and Canada are truly absurd. I personally pass on many eBay items that are from Canada due to the 1) shipping charges, and 2) the length of time it takes to receive the item.
Sure wish this wasn't the case, but (sadly) I don't see it ending.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

raleets said:


> Steeltown,
> PLEASE, no disrespect intended in any way, any form......but, shipping costs between the U.S. and Canada are truly absurd. I personally pass on many eBay items that are from Canada due to the 1) shipping charges, and 2) the length of time it takes to receive the item.
> Sure wish this wasn't the case, but (sadly) I don't see it ending.



Raleets he wants something shipped to Canada, not from Canada!! So the absurd shipping price is US based.

Pat


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 13, 2013)

here is the e-mail I recieved from them yesterday.

" Thats just a standard authorization for all international orders and you will be charged the correct amount. The amount should be around $15. "

this amount is alittle more correct .

Paul


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you try ordering whit modeltrainstuff.com am thinking of ordering stuff whit them wounder how is there shipping price


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 13, 2013)

I have ordered from them before, very happy with them.

they did not have the one product I was looking for .

Paul


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have ordered from Hobby Linc many times. They do have a number by the way. All you have to do is call there ordering number (1-888-327-9673) and they help you from there. I have had very good service with them so hope this helps!


----------

